# T8-T10 Bilateral Facet (zygapophyseal joint inj)



## LORIN830 (Mar 23, 2009)

Bilateral t8-t10 facet (zygapophyseal joint) injections. 

Would the correct way to bill this be:
64470-50 qty 2
64472-50 qty 2
64472-50 qty 2
77003 (no modifier)  qty 1 (we own the machine and pay the tech)

Haven't done pain coding in a while...just want to make sure I'm doing this right.

Thanks!

Lori


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 23, 2009)

*T8-T9*,*T9-T10*=64470-50 and 64472-50.  The majority of carriers only want 1 unit.  

The physician is injecting three nerves but only two levels.


----------

